# Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???



## Frankenangler (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir soeben in der E-Bucht eine DAM Rute ersteigert.
Wer kann mir was zum Neupreis der Rute sagen die zum 125 jährigen Jubiläum auf den Markt gebracht wurde.

DAM Spacer Royal 60
limited Edition 125 Jahre DAM
Nr.0001
2 tlg. Steckrute
3,00 m
30 - 60 g 
24 Karat vergoldete Ringe
Wurzelholzoptik
langer Korkgriff
sollen nur in einer Stückzahl von 1000 gefertigt worden sein
natürlich mit dazugehörigem Futteral
sehr exclusiv
Transportlänge 1,58 m

Besten Dank in voraus

Martin


----------



## D.A.M (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Mal die Frage was hast du bezahlt ;+ bei E


----------



## Frankenangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Hallo D.A.M.

ich habe 101 Euro plus Fracht Bezahlt


Gruß

Martin


----------



## Klaus S. (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Die dürfte so um die 101,- € wert sein :m


----------



## D.A.M (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

ohhhhhhh das ist ein guter Preis jetzt haben die einen wert von ca 500 euro aber da brauchst du einen Sammler der dir die Rute ab kauft. Würde ich aber nicht machen also verkaufen lege sie weg und Fische nicht mit der Rute das sie keine kratzer bekommt und in paar jahren ist sie mehr wert :


----------



## Ossipeter (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Stell sie bei e-bay rein und warte was du dafür kriegst:q
Ne Spaß beiseite, ich würde sie aufheben und hegen und pflegen. Kann eine Nummer werden. kommt auf die Weiterentwicklung von DAM an. Habe auch noch eine Tonkinrute von DAM die angeblich in der Serie gar nicht gebaut wurde;+;+;+


----------



## Frankenangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Hallo,

Danke für die Info.
Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch wann wurde die Rute auf den Markt gebracht und zu welchen Verkaufspreis.


Besten Dank

Martin


----------



## flasha (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Kann es sein das du im D.A.M. Forum schon die Frage gestellt hast?!


----------



## D.A.M (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Die ist vor 5 jahren auf den markt gekommen aber zu was für einen Preis das weiß ich auch nicht ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*



Frankenangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir soeben in der E-Bucht eine DAM Rute ersteigert.
> Wer kann mir was zum Neupreis der Rute sagen die zum 125 jährigen Jubiläum auf den Markt gebracht wurde.
> ...


 
Ohne dich jetzt enttäuschen zu wollen, aber €101,- ist diese Rute nicht mal ansatzweise wert! Das ist ´ne Spinnrute wie jede andere. Wir hatten die damals auch bei uns im Laden stehen und ich hatte mich schon gefreut, als ich die Erste aus dem Futteral geholt habe, die hatte nämlich die Seriennummer 0001! Das Problem ist nur, die Ruten, die wir hatten, hatten alle diese Nummer....|bigeyes
Da wurde fürchterlich geschummelt, das war der letzte Streich von DAM, bevor sie den Bach runter gegangen sind! Außerdem fand ich die Rute sehr kopflastig und die Verarbeitung ließ doch zu wünschen übrig!

Ich hoffe, du bist jetzt nich zu sehr geknickt, die Hauptsache ist, sie gefällt dir. Aber aus Sicht eines Sammlers ist die Jahresrute leider nahezu wertlos...


----------



## Frankenangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Hallo Flasha,

nein habe ich nicht.
Aber Danke für den Tip muß mal nach dem Forum Suchen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Frankenangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Hallo Brassenwürger,

Danke für Die Info.
Das grenzt ja schon an Betrug alle die Seriennummer 0001.
Naja mir gefällt die Rute und ich werde Sie behalten als Ausstellungsstück

Gruß

Martin


----------



## flasha (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

http://www.forumromanum.de/member/f...628.jahre_dam_limitierte_angelrute-d_a_m.html

Die Antworten stehen dadrunter als Links.


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*



Frankenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Brassenwürger,
> 
> Danke für Die Info.
> Das grenzt ja schon an Betrug alle die Seriennummer 0001.
> ...


 
Das ist ja auch die Hauptsache, dass sie dir gefällt! Aber die Sache mit der Seriennummer, das war, auf gut Deutsch gesagt, echt Beschiß! Wir hatten damals, glaube ich, 10 von denen bestellt, von denen hatten 4 oder 5 die Seriennummer 1! Das war dem DAM Vertreter auch "ein bisschen" peinlich! Aber kurze Zeit später haben die den Laden sowieso dicht gemacht! Trotzdem viel Spaß damit, robust ist sie auf jeden Fall, du solltest sie einfach fischen. Die Optik ist ja auch recht skurril.... Ein echter Hingucker...


----------



## flasha (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Warum den Bach runtergegangen? D.A.M gibts doch noch oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*



flasha schrieb:


> Warum den Bach runtergegangen? D.A.M gibts doch noch oder hab ich was verpasst?


 
DAM gibt´s wieder! Die haben damals Insolvenz angemeldet, waren also "Pleite" Die Firma wurde aufgelöst, der Name gekauft und der Laden ist unter dänischer Herrschaft wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht. Soweit ich informiert bin, gehört DAM zu Svendsen Sports. Der Firmensitz ist zwar offiziell noch/wieder in der Industriestraße in Gunzenhausen, aber die alte Firma DAM ist praktisch nicht mehr existent...


----------



## flasha (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> DAM gibt´s wieder! Die haben damals Insolvenz angemeldet, waren also "Pleite" Die Firma wurde aufgelöst, der Name gekauft und der Laden ist unter dänischer Herrschaft wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht. Soweit ich informiert bin, gehört DAM zu Svendsen Sports. Der Firmensitz ist zwar offiziell noch/wieder in der Industriestraße in Gunzenhausen, aber die alte Firma DAM ist praktisch nicht mehr existent...



Danke für die super schnelle Antwort/Auskunft


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

http://www.dam.de/html/dam_geschichte.htm

Hier steht´s auch nochmal geschrieben...#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, gehört DAM zu Svendsen Sports. Der Firmensitz ist zwar offiziell noch/wieder in der Industriestraße in Gunzenhausen, aber die alte Firma DAM ist praktisch nicht mehr existent...


Carsten, haste recht, schreiben sie selber: :m
_"2003 Lars Svendsen Holding *takes over* the famous 128 years old D.A.M. company (Deutsche Angelgeräte Manufactur GmbH) in Gunzenhausen, Germany. The company remains in Gunzenhausen and runs independently from Svendsen Sport. (www.dam.de)"_
http://www.svendsen-sport.com/?q=en/node/18
Svendsen Ist aber trotzdem einer der eher kleinen Tackle-Verticker-Groups.


----------



## D.A.M (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

ja und nun wird aus DAM bald MAD aber warum weiß auch keiner so richtig


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*



D.A.M schrieb:


> ja und nun wird aus DAM bald MAD aber warum weiß auch keiner so richtig


 
OK, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du kein Benutzerbild hast....#6

Spaß beiseite, die Traditionsfirma D.A.M. hat eine wechselvolle Geschichte hinter sich und ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie es die nächsten Jahre weiter geht...
Momentan geht es ja in der Angelgerätebranche drunter und drüber....|bigeyes


----------



## GiantKiller (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

dieselbe rute gabs auch noch in hübschen chrom statt dem hässlichen braun.


----------



## Petterson (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Letztens bei meinem Fachhändler: 
Fachhändler: "Weißt Du eigentlich, wofür DAM steht?"
ich:              "Klar: Deutsche Angelgeräte Manufaktur... aber ist jetzt glaub ich   holländisch."
Fachhändler: "Auch schon nicht mehr aktuell, bedeutet jetzt Dänische Angelgeräte Manufaktur."
Kurz und gut: die DAM gibts noch, ist nach anscheinend mehrmaligem Besitzerwechsel aber nicht mehr die "alte" DAM...Labelhandel gibts halt überall.


----------



## Petterson (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

upps, hab übersehen, dass schon ne 2. Seite aufgemacht wurde...sorry


----------



## Frankenangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein DAM Rute 125 Jahre DAM wert ???*

Guten Morgen,

ist die Angelrolle die es zu der Rute 125jahr DAM gegeben hat auch so ein Fake oder ist die Rolle Ihr Geld wert die Rolle gibt es für ca. 120 Euro.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2020)

Ich habe zufällig diesen alten Thread gefunden als ich nach Info über die alte DAM suchte.

Momentan ist in der Bucht einer, der versucht so eine Rute zu verkaufen. Ich habe die Anzeige zum Spaß gespeichert, weil mich interessiert, wieviel er am Ende rauskriegen wird.
Mit dem ersten Angebot war er nicht zufrieden, mit dem zweiten auch nicth, nicht mal mit dem dritten ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2020)

Wenn er einen Sammler oder Liebhaber findet, man wird sehen ob sie weggeht und für was.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig diesen alten Thread gefunden als ich nach Info über die alte DAM suchte.
> 
> Momentan ist in der Bucht einer, der versucht so eine Rute zu verkaufen. Ich habe die Anzeige zum Spaß gespeichert, weil mich interessiert, wieviel er am Ende rauskriegen wird.
> Mit dem ersten Angebot war er nicht zufrieden, mit dem zweiten auch nicth, nicht mal mit dem dritten ...


Wenn du sie nimmst, mach das Licht aus. Der Stecken ist ein Ausbruch der Geschmacklosigkeit!


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Mai 2020)

Wie sieht denn die zu dem Stecken passende 125 Jahre Jubiläumsrolle aus und wie heißt Ihre Bezeichnung?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig diesen alten Thread gefunden als ich nach Info über die alte DAM suchte.
> 
> Momentan ist in der Bucht einer, der versucht so eine Rute zu verkaufen. Ich habe die Anzeige zum Spaß gespeichert, weil mich interessiert, wieviel er am Ende rauskriegen wird.
> Mit dem ersten Angebot war er nicht zufrieden, mit dem zweiten auch nicth, nicht mal mit dem dritten ...



Hallo,

Georgensgmünd ist doch der Sitz der DAM - irgendwie komisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die zu dem Stecken passende 125 Jahre Jubiläumsrolle aus und wie heißt Ihre Bezeichnung?



Ich habe auch so eine Jubiläumsrute, allerdings in 2,40m und 40gr. Wg., gekauft auf der "Boot" in Düsseldorf.
Da hing eine ebenso hässliche, braune Heckbremsrolle dran.
Diese Rolle liegt in meinem Rollenfriedhof Eimer, weil die auch ziemlich schnell hinüber war.
Die Tage werde ich mal schauen, wie das Ding genau heißt?
Die Rute ist übrigens ein ziemlicher Wabbelstock, voll parabolisch könnte man dies auch nennen, aber so waren (viele) Spinnruten in der Zeit eben. 

Jürgen


----------



## Michael.S (22. Mai 2020)

Vor 125 Jahren war die vielleicht noch was Wert , in Sachen Rute und Rollen hat DAM schon lange den Anschluß verloren


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so eine Jubiläumsrute, allerdings in 2,40m und 40gr. Wg., gekauft auf der "Boot" in Düsseldorf.
> Da hing eine ebenso hässliche, braune Heckbremsrolle dran.
> Diese Rolle liegt in meinem Rollenfriedhof Eimer, weil die auch ziemlich schnell hinüber war.
> Die Tage werde ich mal schauen, wie das Ding genau heißt?
> ...


Kannst du dich noch an die "Mr. Twister" Rute erinnern? Mit der brachte die DAM seinerzeit die erste reine Gummifischrute auf den Markt. Für die damaligen Verhältnisse ein echter Prügel - heute würde die ein halbwegs ambitionierter Gummi-Fischer nicht mehr mit dem Stock anfassen.

Man muss auch mal sehen, wann das 125jährige von der DAM war, was bis heute alles passiert ist...! Die zu ihren Zeiten vielgerühmten Jahresruten (z.B. von Silstar) ziehen heute auch bei vielen Anglern nicht mehr die Wurst vom Brot. Man muss die ganzen alten Sachen einfach in ihrer Zeit sehen.

@Michael.S ... die DAM hatte ihre flauen Phasen, wohl wahr, aber mittlerweile hat sich das gelegt und sie sind so gut, oder schlecht, wie jeder andere Importeur auch. Man darf eben kein 35,- € DAM Produkt mit einem für 135,- € von Daiwa & Co. vergleichen!


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kannst du dich noch an die "Mr. Twister" Rute erinnern? Mit der brachte die DAM seinerzeit die erste reine Gummifischrute auf den Markt. Für die damaligen Verhältnisse ein echter Prügel - heute würde die ein halbwegs ambitionierter Gummi-Fischer nicht mehr mit dem Stock anfassen.



Nein, dass sagt mir jetzt nichts, also diese Mr. Twister?
Das letzte was ich bewusst von DAM gekauft habe, war eine 4500er Quick Royal MDS.
Aber da war DAM schon im Niedergang, soweit ich weiß war es wohl für eine ganze Weile das letzte Produkt der alten DAM.
Schweine teuer das Teil, ich meine so um die 350 DM, im protzigen Tropenholz Case, ausgerüstet mit einer "sensationellen" Magnetbremse.
Diese Bremse war dann auch das Erste was kaputt ging, weil diese sehr schnell fast unbemerkt überdreht wurde und dann außer Funktion war.
Liegt auch schon lange aufm Rollenfriedhof!
Das einzige DAM Produkt was mich heute noch interessiert, ist der echte Effzett Blinker, der immer noch weit besser ist, als die ganzen Klone welche es von anderen Firmen gibt.

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2020)

Die dazu passende Rolle müßte die DAM Space Royal 930 sein.


----------



## thanatos (23. Mai 2020)

was ist DAM ??? nur der Name einer ehemaligen Manufaktur . Wie oft wurde der Name in
den letzten 30 Jahren schon verkauft ??? 
Egal was auf einem Produkt steht - Made for DAM Germany - hergestellt in ????????????
so isset eben heute .


----------



## bic zip (23. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die dazu passende Rolle müßte die DAM Space Royal 930 sein.



Das ist ja der Fiat Multipla unter den Stationärrollen


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> was ist DAM ??? nur der Name einer ehemaligen Manufaktur . Wie oft wurde der Name in
> den letzten 30 Jahren schon verkauft ???
> Egal was auf einem Produkt steht - Made for DAM Germany - hergestellt in ????????????
> so isset eben heute .


Wenn du heute eine Rolle kaufen willst, die wirklich "Made in Germany" ist, dann musst du dir ein Cadre aus Buchenholz aus dem Odenwald bauen, oder die Schnur gleich um die nackte Hand wickeln. 

Wobei wir ja an aktuellen und wirklich brauchbaren Rollen keine Not leiden - auch wenn sie aus Fernost stammen. Zudem sind sie auch viel preiswerter geworden. Für 50,- bis 100,- € kriegt man Rollen, die sich "Sie" schreiben!

Wenn man sich da ansieht, was man 1980 für einen teilweisen Kernschrott bekam und was gute Rollen kosteten. Zu der Zeit hat ich ein Lehrlingssalär von 170,- DM/Monat!


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig diesen alten Thread gefunden als ich nach Info über die alte DAM suchte.
> 
> Momentan ist in der Bucht einer, der versucht so eine Rute zu verkaufen. Ich habe die Anzeige zum Spaß gespeichert, weil mich interessiert, wieviel er am Ende rauskriegen wird.
> Mit dem ersten Angebot war er nicht zufrieden, mit dem zweiten auch nicth, nicht mal mit dem dritten ...


Beim dritten steht verkauft.
Musst nur die Preise hochfahren anscheinend klappt das.
Ich finde sie auch hässlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich da ansieht, was man 1980 für einen teilweisen Kernschrott bekam und was gute Rollen kosteten. Zu der Zeit hat ich ein Lehrlingssalär von 170,- DM/Monat!



Hallo, 

ich bekam , Anfang der 1960er, etwa die Hälfte. Die Mitchell 300 kostete 57 DM, die Quick Finessa genauso viel; die Mitchell 304 34 DM.
Meine Shakespeare Spin-Wondereel No. 1756 (tatsächlich Wondereel geschrieben) kostete auch so 60 DM herum.
Allerdings war das schon Qualität. Die wurden alle ziemlich hergenommen. Die Mitchell 304 über fünf Jahre beim Casting und auch etwas beim Angeln, die Mitchell 300 beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht und beim Casting beim Weitwurf, für die Zieldisziplinen taugte sich nicht so viel, da die 300er anders herum aufwickelt und dadurch nur eingeschränktes bis überhaupt kein Bremsen mit dem Zeigefinger möglich war.  Die Shakespeare über 15 Jahre intensiv beim Spinnfischen.
Alle Rollen sind heute noch gebrauchsfähig und ausser 3 mal eine gebrochene Bügelrückholfeder bei den Mitchells war da nichts und die kostete auf jeden Fall unter einer DM, ich glaube so um die 50 Pfennig herum.
Allerdings hatte ich eine Tante, ohne Nachkommenschaft, deren Lieblingsneffe ich war und die, für die damaligen Verhältnisse, finanziell gut situiert war. Dies zahlte sich für mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auch aus, so dass ich mir da schon einiges leisten konnte, was sonst nicht so einfach möglich gewesen wäre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du heute eine Rolle kaufen willst, die wirklich "Made in Germany" ist, dann musst du dir ein Cadre aus Buchenholz aus dem Odenwald bauen, oder die Schnur gleich um die nackte Hand wickeln.
> 
> Wobei wir ja an aktuellen und wirklich brauchbaren Rollen keine Not leiden - auch wenn sie aus Fernost stammen. Zudem sind sie auch viel preiswerter geworden. Für 50,- bis 100,- € kriegt man Rollen, die sich "Sie" schreiben!
> 
> Wenn man sich da ansieht, was man 1980 für einen teilweisen Kernschrott bekam und was gute Rollen kosteten. Zu der Zeit hat ich ein Lehrlingssalär von 170,- DM/Monat!


Was  hast du den Gelernt?1980 hatte ich schon 560DM in 1sten Lehrjahr.


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2020)

Schmied. Mehr gab es da nicht und ohne Schwarzln am Fr./Sa. wäre vieles nicht gegangen.


----------

